# Looking for Excel Formula to Estimate a Proposal



## JerryA31 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hello. I'm new to the site and looking to see if anyone has a spreadsheet or formulas set up to prepare bidding for new lots you haven't worked on before. I can get the square footage of each property. My subcontractors are paid hourly so that really doesn't factor into my bid other than I know how to cover their costs. 

Here's what I'm hoping to find. If I have a lot that is 62,064 sq ft for example. Is there a formula telling me how much I should charge the client? All my clients are commercial office buildings.

I also need to know how much to charge for salt applications, calcium calculations on walks and shoveling pricing. 

Thanks! I hope I can contribute more than I ask for! Jerry


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

i hope this helps

take the lots you have done in the past or your subs

take the time that it took to do them and divide by the square footage. that should give you in the ball park,. now figure your overhead, (insurance etc, profit and such add that to your hourly figure.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Bidding Snow Jobs*

We have exactly what you are looking for. We have a snow & ice management bidding package that offers just what you are looking for.

Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes:

#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual � this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who�s first, proposal formats, don�t take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD � calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it. Check out the sidebar for our ad.

P.S. Add our CD Know why you charge what you charge to this package and you will never guess at your cost per hour of operation for any service you offer.


----------



## underESTIMATED (Jul 2, 2010)

JerryA31;1489222 said:


> Hello. I'm new to the site and looking to see if anyone has a spreadsheet or formulas set up to prepare bidding for new lots you haven't worked on before. I can get the square footage of each property. My subcontractors are paid hourly so that really doesn't factor into my bid other than I know how to cover their costs.
> 
> Here's what I'm hoping to find. If I have a lot that is 62,064 sq ft for example. Is there a formula telling me how much I should charge the client? All my clients are commercial office buildings.
> 
> ...


In your example:

$248-$310 @ 2"
1240# of salt @ 2#/100sf


----------

